# PerfCap Reason? MSI GTX1070 Gaming X



## P4-630 (Jun 22, 2016)

Just got my MSI GTX1070 Gaming X.
I got some blue graphs in perfcap reason.
What does it mean? It was surely not overheating.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 22, 2016)

Mouseover and it should tell you


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 22, 2016)

Its likely the same as the 970.
Perfcap, can be remedied by increasing the voltage in the bios a little bit.
Either way i wouldnt sweat it unless along with the perfcap activity, you get large drops in gpu utilization.

in which case its as i said above,and throttling back for some reason, as w1zzard said, just see what reading it is giving.

If you search perfcap here on tpu, youll find plenty of threads in the subject from 9xx.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 22, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Mouseover and it should tell you



The mouseover on the blue graph says VRel, is it something I should worry about?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 22, 2016)

It's called "Reliability Voltage", the maximum voltage that the card is allowed to run at.

Everything is normal.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 22, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> It's called "Reliability Voltage", the maximum voltage that the card is allowed to run at.
> 
> Everything is normal.



Ok thanks! 
Feeling better now


----------



## ASOT (Jun 22, 2016)

Glad u finaly got it


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 23, 2016)

I was afraid my 500 Watts PSU could not provide enough power to my new card.
Pfew, all seems fine then as W1zz said.

Happy GTX1070 owner.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I was afraid my 500 Watts PSU could not provide enough power to my new card.


GPUz wouldn't tell you that anyway.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 23, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> GPUz wouldn't tell you that anyway.



nah the loud pop and PC shutting off normally announces that.


----------



## Naki (Jun 24, 2016)

cdawall said:


> nah the loud pop and PC shutting off normally announces that.


Smoke rising and smell too!


----------

